# Rookie Considering 2002 26rs



## chap7 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hello Outbackers! I'm considering a 2002 Outback 26RS for my first RV purchase and in doing my research was fortunate enough to stumble upon your group. I was hoping that someone would be kind enough to provide a little insight.

Here are the details: The unit is very clean inside and out and while I wouldn't say that it looks new, it does look like it was taken care of very well. Total cost from a local dealer is $14,750. This includes the electric brake control (installed on my 2003 4WD Durango w/ tow package), weight distribution system, sway bar, registration fee and tax. I also live on Long Island where prices seem to be a little higher for everything.

I definitely love the floor plan. It will be my wife and me and our three children (6,3 and 18 months). I also want one that is just a few years old and need a light weight trailer. (It weighs 4600 lbs and my Durango is rated at 5600.)

I've been looking on-line as well as at all the local dealerships without any luck until I came across this one that I currently have a deposit on. The deposit will hold it until Friday.

I've been using the search feature and have gotten through a good number of threads, but I figured I should also just throw this out there to everyone. I would love to hear any and all comments relating to price, tow vehicle, things to watch out for etc.

I grew up camping and borrowed a very old trailer all last summer but I am definitely a rookie. My Dad will be going with me to inspect the Outback, but even his knowledge is somewhat limited.

Thank you so much for any advice/experiences that you are able to share!

Craig


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I know there is a dealer on Long Island for new units, maybe the one you are at. Also in N J you can call Garick and talk to Terry, An 05 unit might not be that much more and it has a warranty with it. Is the dealer giving you any warranty on the 02? Might be worth a call. E mail me if you want any more info.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

02 was the first year. So it is possible that any early problems were take care of by the first owners. However I would be leery of a first model year trailer that I did not know the history. That price is probably decent considering your tax burden and location. I would go over it with a lice comb (very fine toothed). I would probably go so far as to use a hose to soak down the outside looking for leaks. Definitely follow a thorough PDI checklist and ask the dealer for a warranty even 90 days would be better than nothing. Just a few thoughts

Jared


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I really hate to rain on your parade but the wieghts you mention are dry weight in the real world it is going to be closer to 6000#. Also your durango tow weight is, I think, with only one person and no other gear, so subtract lets say 250 lbs from 5800 and this gives you 5550. Other people here are better at this then me but I don't think you have enough truck for the TT. Can someone else comment?? kirk


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

I just purchased a 2003 28RLS that is in as close to new condition as it gets. Here is the link to the auction. Ebay Auction

I we spent about 1 month watching ebay, searching the internet, and going to local dealers. The price that we paid was 12,995 for the camper, another 300.00 for the equalizer hitch, and 267.00 for the brakes, lights, and reciever hitch. We are located in Minnesota so some of these prices maybe slightly different than your location. So we are looking at a total of 13,600.00 for everything. This camper also had all the options. Hopefully this helps you on your journey.


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

What year and model Durango do you have? We have a 2004 Dodge Durango with the 4.7 V8. We didn't have any problems pulling our 2003 28RLS 1200 miles thru, Ohio, Illinois, Indiana, and finally Minnesota. We are very happy with the combination. Our Durango is rated for 7,450lbs. Most camper dealers are clueless on the ability and rating of the Durango, actually many people tried to push us away from campers this time, until they got their tow rating books out and found out the facts.


----------



## chap7 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you all for helping me out here. You've given me a lot to think about. I just checked on line and found some of the towing specs. It is a 2003 4WD 4.7L V8 with a 3.55 axle ratio (the lower of the two) so it has a GCWR of 9200lbs and a maximum trailer weight of 4400 lbs. This number includes the trailer cargo and fluids. The Outback weighs 4600lbs so it seems like this isn't going to work. The RV salesman had said that it was rated at 5600 lbs so I would be fine.









I would appreciate hearing any other feedback and in the meantime I will be getting my deposit back. I will also stick around here and continue to read as much as possible. I'm sure I'll get an Outback someday.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi 
They list the 26RS at 4600 but that is without options or fluids the sticker inside the cabinet tells a better story after fluids and options mine said 5280 with a gross of 6000.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

chap7

4400lbs seems a bit low for a Durango V8??? I am not sure about your source but I would double check with a dealership/owners manual for the correct allowable weight.

Thor


----------



## chap7 (Apr 7, 2005)

Is there someplace on line that I can get a definitive answer to my towing capabilities? Also, what is a PDI checklist and what types of things should be put into the warranty if I get one? I obviously have too many questions to be rushing into something.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Check your owners manual, I better be right, Pre Delivery Inspection. Warranty, everything for at least 30 days, longer obviously would be better.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Chap7,

I bought a 26RS brand new in 2002 and pulled it on 2 trips with an Astro van (V6 4.3L) rated at 5600# towing cap. The salesman said I would be fine. I found out real fast this was not going to work!

I would be willing to bet you have more towing cap than 5600# with the V8 but check your manual- it should be listed.

As far as the TT, we love ours and have had no major problems. If everything checks out and it is clean, it sounds like a fair price with all the extras thrown in. Check the tires (cracking and tread wear) and inspect rubber seals. Pull up all cushions and look for water stains in the corners.

Main thing is make sure you have enough TV to pull it safely.

Good luck!


----------



## chap7 (Apr 7, 2005)

Just called my Durango dealer and they said that the maximum trailer weight is 4450 lbs. This is not listed in my owners manual. When I go back to the RV dealer today, I am going to ask him to show me where he is getting his information. I may have to consider a new TV because I really like the Outback.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Not that anyone wants to hear from a FEMALE on this subject, but we just bought the 25rss and have a 99 Durango and went through the whole weight issue. The v8 is rated for either 7450 (approx) or 5600. To find out for sure what ours was rated for, we called Dodge and told them what we were trying to do. We gave them our VIN and they told us EXACTLY what our truck was rated for.

Pulls the TT like a dream!!

(Sorry I don't know all the tech terms), Tina


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We love everyone opinions and answers

Actually that might have been the best answer.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm no Durango expert, but your 3.55 gears are likely pulling down your rated tow capacity by about 1000#. Others with better stats are likely running lower (numerically higher) gears.


----------



## chap7 (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.new-cars.com/2003/dodge/dodge-durango-specs.html

Here is the website where I found some info. on towing capabilities. You're right. The problem seems to be the 3.55 axle ratio.

Thanks again to everyone. What a great site this is!


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

Here is one someone trying to sell on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=WDVW


----------

